# BioShock 2



## HookeyStreet (Feb 5, 2010)

Come on, whos played it already?  It looks amazing!  Ive got it waiting for me at home.......but Im at work all day 

I will pop back l8r and let you all know what I think of it (hopefully its as good as the first)


----------



## douglatins (Feb 5, 2010)

Its not released yet


----------



## digibucc (Feb 5, 2010)

that's what I thought. console and pc are both coming out the 9th - so what's up?


----------



## Triprift (Feb 5, 2010)

Its out here in Oz on my birthday the 9th cant wait special edition here i come.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 5, 2010)

Either you work at 2k Games or it's pirated(which is something we can't discuss).

Doesn't comes out till the 9th.

Should be awesome.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 5, 2010)

Stores do get the title before the release date you know


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 5, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Stores do get the title before the release date you know



True, very rare to find it on store shelves 4 days before release. Very lucky.

A lot of use can't chine in tho since we still have the majority of stores around us that will not sell the game before it's street date.

Tell us how it is!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 5, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> True, very rare to find it on store shelves 4 days before release. Very lucky.
> 
> A lot of use can't chine in tho since we still have the majority of stores around us that will not sell the game before it's street date.
> 
> Tell us how it is!



They dont put it on the shelves early.....but if you know someone in the busines 

I will report back very soon about it   I cant f*cking wait!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 5, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> They dont put it on the shelves early.....but if you know someone in the busines
> 
> I will report back very soon about it   I cant f*cking wait!



Yeah you probably got the copy that leaked onto torrents about 6 hours ago.


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 5, 2010)

really .....thanks PVT...i can only see the 360 version that has been leaked.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 5, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> really .....thanks PVT...i can only see the 360 version that has been leaked.



I'm in a college dorm.  Talk travels fast, especially between computer science and engineers, who are naturally gamers.  The hard drive with Bioshock 2 is going around now!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 5, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yeah you probably got the copy that leaked onto torrents about 6 hours ago.



  what are you trying to say?

PS: Play.com is selling it early guys  (all 3 formats)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 5, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> what are you trying to say?
> 
> PS: Play.com is selling it early guys  (all 3 formats)



Hence why it was leaked!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 5, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Hence why it was leaked!



stop giving him shit. It happened at BB all the time. how do you think i got my 9600GT's 2 weeks before release? It happens all the time. In alot of stores almost all of them actually.

I bealive you bro I used to live the dream.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 5, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> stop giving him shit. It happened at BB all the time. how do you think i got my 9600GT's 2 weeks before release? It happens all the time. In alot of stores almost all of them actually.
> 
> I bealive you bro I used to live the dream.



thank you kind sir 

OMG 15% installed, the suspense is killing me


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 5, 2010)

Its great 



Spoiler



10G - Acheivement Unlocked - Daddy's Home


----------



## lemode (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 5, 2010)

lemode said:


>



Shit, I didnt mean that to be a 'spoiler' of any kind


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 5, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Shit, I didnt mean that to be a 'spoiler' of any kind



spoiler tag it


----------



## D007 (Feb 5, 2010)

If they ain't selling it as a 4 pack with bioshock one and 2 for 33 bucks. 
I'm not interested.. 
Steam ftw..lol


----------



## douglatins (Feb 5, 2010)

The DRM is keeping me from thinking about pickuing uit up


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 5, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> spoiler tag it



I dont know how to


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Feb 5, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> what are you trying to say?
> 
> PS: Play.com is selling it early guys  (all 3 formats)



Thanks  ordered


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 5, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I dont know how to



[ spoiler] [ /spoiler]


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 5, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> [ spoiler] [ /spoiler]



cool, ty


----------



## lemode (Feb 5, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Shit, I didnt mean that to be a 'spoiler' of any kind



LOL! I am not a carebear so I don’t give a fawk about achievements. I’m just mad you’re playing it and I’m not!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 5, 2010)

lemode said:


> LOL! I am not a carebear so I don’t give a fawk about achievements. I’m just mad you’re playing it and I’m not!



OIC, LMFAO, Im not one of these peeps that cares about them either...but some do 

PS: BS2 is fecking AMAZING!


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 6, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Stores do get the title before the release date you know



I'll be going to my local gaming store to look for this today thanks to you....


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 6, 2010)

HossHuge said:


> I'll be going to my local gaming store to look for this today thanks to you....



Go for it   Its great fun turning Splicers in mince meat with your Big Daddy drill


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 9, 2010)

*Bioshock 2 INPUT (what do u think of bioshock 2)*

Just wanted to see what other people think about this game i loved the 1st one i played it about 4 times over the year it come out, but there some thing missing in bioshock 2 just doesn't feel like the 1st one did, i don't like how they removed the sounds from the vending machines, Circus of Values, Ammo Bandito and the weapons are a big drop from the 1st game as well, don't call me picking its just what i think.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 9, 2010)

2:24am here, I been eyeing this up, but I havent played the 1st yet (I just bought it so hopefully its here soon). So maybe after I get done with that I'll pick it up, depending on what others think of it that is.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 9, 2010)

Got a little something for my birthday today.



















Havnt played it yet as i havnt been back long after celebrating and yes its the PS3 version but look at my lappys specs id be lucky to get 15 fps with the pc version.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 9, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Got a little something for my birthday today.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100209/DSC_0113 (2).jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100209/DSC_0114 (2).jpg
> ...



Well have fun with it and most of all have fun bday .

I gotta wait till friday which my wifes not to happy about either  maybe i should of bugged her about it more :shadedshu


----------



## Triprift (Feb 9, 2010)

Lol with me family asked what i wanted for birthday and i said Bioshock 2 sweeeeeet.


----------



## lemode (Feb 9, 2010)

I got 2 copies of the PC CE and I can’t pick it up till 10am! Not going to open either/keep one because 1 sold on eBay for $139.

Bleh! I started downloading from steam around 12:30 am or whenever it actually became available. I just hit 70%...I swear time couldn’t go by any slower!!!


----------



## js01 (Feb 9, 2010)

It looks like they messed up the widescreen again here's a couple threads discussing it.
http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18374&p=183364
http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/bioshock2/show_msgs.php?topic_id=m-1-53430644&pid=945381&tag=topics;title
http://forums.2kgames.com/forums/showthread.php?p=635438


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 9, 2010)

I really wanted to buy this game today. But i need the money for my i7 920 CPU.

Should be getting it sometime later this month though.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 9, 2010)

i clocked 70% of the game in 5hrs today on hard with no VC and i think they have made the game to easy, i still like the 1st game better i dont like how they took away some of sounds and some of the big daddys look really shit house, the MP has a few bug but its still a load of fun.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 9, 2010)

js01 said:


> It looks like they messed up the widescreen again here's a couple threads discussing it.
> http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18374&p=183364
> http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/bioshock2/show_msgs.php?topic_id=m-1-53430644&pid=945381&tag=topics;title
> http://forums.2kgames.com/forums/showthread.php?p=635438



Oh FFS, I remember a WS problem with part 1 on the 360 



Live OR Die said:


> i clocked 70% of the game in 5hrs today on hard with no VC and i think they have made the game to easy, i still like the 1st game better i dont like how they took away some of sounds and some of the big daddys look really shit house, the MP has a few bug but its still a load of fun.



LOL, too easy!  Now your just trying to brag   Maybe the PC version has been watered down, because most people I talk to agree that the 360 version is pretty tough (even on Normal)


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 9, 2010)

it would be the same games on console are all ways hard because you don't have the freedom of a mouse, you have alot more control over what your doing using a pc, maybe im just to uses to games like call of duty MW2 on hard lol but it does all come down to how you play the game you cant rush though bioshock.


----------



## lemode (Feb 9, 2010)

damn my steam bandwidth monitor tells me that this game dl damn near 19 gb wtf?!


----------



## AsRock (Feb 9, 2010)

lemode said:


> damn my steam bandwidth monitor tells me that this game dl damn near 19 gb wtf?!



Goto the \Steam\steamapps\common\bioshock2? folder and see how big it is.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 9, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> it would be the same games on console are all ways hard because you don't have the freedom of a mouse, you have alot more control over what your doing using a pc, maybe im just to uses to games like call of duty MW2 on hard lol but it does all come down to how you play the game you cant rush though bioshock.



Thats what I was thinking.  To play Bioshock properly you need to take your time and collect all the EVE/rescue the Little Sisters.....I take it you were doing that anyway?


----------



## lemode (Feb 9, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Thats what I was thinking.  To play Bioshock properly you need to take your time and collect all the EVE/rescue the Little Sisters.....I take it you were doing that anyway?



okay only 8gb

i am not into multiplayer yet. i think this pvp is a joke. eh whatever i will only last till BC2 anyway.


----------



## 99vw (Feb 9, 2010)

I can't wait to play this game.


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 10, 2010)

anyone having problems running this in crossfire im getting screen tearing now and then around the hand effects (at start with electric) and now its crashing when intense.


----------



## Pickles24 (Feb 10, 2010)

Got it today, so glad it's running the unreal engine. Playing it wide open with a 8800 gts 640 with out a hitch.  It runs as smooth as Borderlands.   I have feeling I won't get to bed anytime soon.  There are complaints about the multi and windows live..  I haven't tried that yet, but will be pissed cause I let my gold account expire.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 10, 2010)

Just an update from me, started playing 2 hours ago.  OMG game is awesome, better than first Bioshock!  Story is amazing as well!

Screenshots attached!

Maximum settings, DX10 textures enabled, running on the specs in my system specs (not a good computer, but runs at max!)


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2010)

Pickles24 said:


> Got it today, so glad it's running the unreal engine. Playing it wide open with a 8800 gts 640 with out a hitch.  It runs as smooth as Borderlands.   I have feeling I won't get to bed anytime soon.  There are complaints about the multi and windows live..  I haven't tried that yet, but will be pissed cause I let my gold account expire.



gold accounts are free on PC.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 10, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Thats what I was thinking.  To play Bioshock properly you need to take your time and collect all the EVE/rescue the Little Sisters.....I take it you were doing that anyway?



yep thats how i played the 1st one and thats how im playing this one you just need to use ever thing u can to take down the big sisters, daddys and what ever u call those hulk looking things lol, still think they could have made it harder  they give u way to much money and that drill is overkill haha love it though, i like the mp its more like the 1st game with the guns and sound they cut out of SP, and im running SLI and no problems yet it mite be like the 1st game Crossfire patch will come out 2-3 weeks after the game lol


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 10, 2010)

More screenies for everyone:

Hacking the door control and finding stuff on the ground!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 10, 2010)

And more:

-Feeling depressed?
-Big Daddy and Little Sister...  (ima steal from them!)
-In a battle!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 10, 2010)

More screenies  what do you think of the new way you have to hack now its more on the go.


----------



## ZenEffect (Feb 10, 2010)

meh, already beat it... months ago.  live or die is in siren alley... a little more than half way through the game


----------



## Pickles24 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks Mussels... this game is great..  it sucks you in and gets quiet, then bammo, you jump up 3-4 inches out of the chair. 

PVT, How did you get screen shots, if you don't mind me asking..  I tried, but get a blank white screen in PS..


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 10, 2010)

More screens!

In case you are wonder guys, I am using FRAPS.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 10, 2010)

the lvs called Paupers Drop and ill finish the game today and ill clock the MP then go back to MW2 lol, yer me to FRAPS


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 10, 2010)

And more...


----------



## morphy (Feb 10, 2010)

js01 said:


> It looks like they messed up the widescreen again here's a couple threads discussing it.
> http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18374&p=183364
> http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/bioshock2/show_msgs.php?topic_id=m-1-53430644&pid=945381&tag=topics;title
> http://forums.2kgames.com/forums/showthread.php?p=635438



I was just over at the 2k forums and it seems they are aware of it and there will be a fix out for proper widescreen support . About 1hr into the game myself ..think I'll hold off playing it till it's out.
edit: nm gonna keep playing..found a fov fix so I can play at fov 90 instead of the default 75..good for now.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 10, 2010)

only 3% downloaded

I missed out on the first one, I wanted to give this one a shot, even though it might be tomorrow by the time its done.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 10, 2010)

And more!


----------



## Triprift (Feb 10, 2010)

Just started playing about an hour ago up to the second part where i take the splicers with the gas cannisters.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 10, 2010)

Last screens for now guys!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 10, 2010)

Actually I lied, here are some more, but these ARE the last!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 10, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> only 3% downloaded
> 
> I missed out on the first one, I wanted to give this one a shot, even though it might be tomorrow by the time its done.



you should really play the 1st game if you haven't i think the graphics are about the same maybe worse in 2 lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 10, 2010)

I played the demo, and quite a few boards at a buddies house. I figured Id get this so I can run it straight through.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have been playing straight for 5-6 hours, and I am not sure how far through I am, but I just got to the evil doctor's private retreat.  Not sure how much longer, game is relatively easy so far!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 10, 2010)

yer im a little past you ill leave some game play for tomorrow lol, they should of made it harder


----------



## chaotic_uk (Feb 10, 2010)

finished it in a little over 5 hour on medium , starting on the hardest settings now . but what a poor ending tbh


----------



## Triprift (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol just starting Ryan amusements slowly getting through it.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 10, 2010)

little hit for people playing on hard when coming up ageist Simon Wales freeze him and use the rivet gun to his head close range take him down easy


----------



## HammerON (Feb 10, 2010)

Taking forever to download on STEAM:shadedshu
I forgot to start the download this morning so I had to wait until I got off work.
72% complete~


----------



## lemode (Feb 10, 2010)

Multiplayer grew on me over the day. it's not great but it's fun. Once I hit 6 it was game over for me...I knew I would enjoy playing till BC2's release.

Grenade launcher/backstabber tonic = love

I don't really run around and use plasmids...I just use whatever melee weapon i switch between (machete and fish mallet) and the nade launcher (or big daddy suit but that’s just retarded to me because I live too long). 

I don’t have any desire to play single player for a while. I might play it in a few months.

lots of crashes and i can not stand the fact that if the 'host' leaves a game...the game closes,


----------



## Triprift (Feb 10, 2010)

Just harvested me first little sister im so evil lol.

Will play abit more abit later.


----------



## chris89 (Feb 10, 2010)

Just got the research camera so doing those bits atm.

So far it's miles better then the 1st one due to what your finding out so far. The big sisters im not sure about atm though.

And some screens later since Xfire now supports it.

Chris


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 10, 2010)

chaotic_uk said:


> but what a poor ending tbh





Spoiler



cheers for that


----------



## Triprift (Feb 10, 2010)

I just coudnt get over all the splicers when a little sister is getting the adam. It was like a friggin army.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 10, 2010)

OMFG this game so easy using things to hide behind and the things you hack, im on the last lv and does get harder i like how there a smaller bigdaddy thats faster that comes after you now an then, the games every thing i hoped for but the story was better in the 1st game.

Edit and the multiplayer is the guns and levels for the 1st game thats cool doesn't wreak the Single player


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 10, 2010)

I have really enjoyed multiplayer. Game is very fun with a really nice ranking/ladder system. Everyone plays as splicers and you gain levels, as you gain levels you unlock weapons, weapons mods, and more powers. The cool thing is though a 1st level person is still pretty balanced and you can still kill a lvl40 person.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 10, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I have really enjoyed multiplayer. Game is very fun with a really nice ranking/ladder system. Everyone plays as splicers and you gain levels, as you gain levels you unlock weapons, weapons mods, and more powers. The cool thing is though a 1st level person is still pretty balanced and you can still kill a lvl40 person.



I have yet to venture into multiplayer, I am beating the SP first.  Sounds very fun though!  On single player, I am still looking forward to beating it tonight (perhaps?) but I am getting all the Little Sisters, so it is taking me a little longer.  I also tend to wander off, looking for more cool stuff, and look at the scenery.  Also, just watching the splicers from far away is so fun to do, just watch them talk...  and then spear gun them into the wall.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 10, 2010)

So far in DM/TDM at random times a big daddy suit will drop, and only 1 person, the person that finds it can use it.. It is a little OP, but still a lot of fun to be the big daddy, as he just kicks major butt. Everyone tends to team up against the big daddy, which is cool, so a nice spin on your typical DM match. I don't doubt the next patch that comes out will nerf him a little bit.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 10, 2010)

lol got to love the spear gun one shot kills to the head


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 10, 2010)

I was about to but this game on Steam, but i need all the money i can get for my i7 920 CPU.

My wallet is just begging me to get this game.


----------



## Cybrnook (Feb 10, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I was about to but this game on Steam, but i need all the money i can get for my i7 920 CPU.
> 
> My wallet is just begging me to get this game.



How shy are you for your cpu? Is it one of those being right on the line of getting what you need, but really needing what you want


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 10, 2010)

Cybrnook said:


> How shy are you for your cpu? Is it one of those being right on the line of getting what you need, but really needing what you want



I have the money for the CPU, but i haven't ordered it because of the snow, it would be hell. So i can get Bioshock 2, but if i get that and the CPU to, i'll only have about $22 left and i always like to have at least $85 and up or so dollars in the bank.

I need the CPU to complete my i7 build(i have already have the mobo and RAM).


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 10, 2010)

^^^ lol!!!! thats fricking funny


----------



## chris89 (Feb 10, 2010)

Heres two screens.

At 1920x1200 permently at the frame limit.











The Latter with Bio 1 Reference.

Chris


----------



## TVman (Feb 10, 2010)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.joystiq.com/media/2010/02/bombershock.jpg



i dont get it


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 10, 2010)

TVman said:


> i dont get it



The big daddy looks like Bomerman.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 10, 2010)

The game won't remember my saves or my setting and keeps starting in Windscreen when I have a 4:3 monitor. 

Third time playing from the start. First time was BSOD second time was crash to desktop when I saved for the fifth time. Now my third time and my saves are gone.

Man sucks cause I really want to play.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 10, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> The game won't remember my saves or my setting and keeps starting in Windscreen when I have a 4:3 monitor.
> 
> Third time playing from the start. First time was BSOD second time was crash to desktop when I saved for the fifth time. Now my third time and my saves are gone.
> 
> Man sucks cause I really want to play.



Are you playing the "special Razor1911 edition demo?"


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 10, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Are you playing the "special Razor1911 edition demo?"





I heard about a widescreen issue in Bioshock 2, so it's probably a real copy.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 10, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Are you playing the "special Razor1911 edition demo?"



lol. Sorry I didn't report back I was playing the game finally.

Saving seems to work now, I guess it was just an unfortunate crash that cased me to lose my save. I have 5 saves now and quick save all the time. I'm a bit into the amusement park right now. 

Still won't save my settings I have to change audio and go from windowed off to on then off again to correct my display. Can't wait for a patch.

Here is a list of other problems (fixes too) people have been having but thankfully I haven't. 

http://www.gamingnewslink.com/2010/...-black-screen-cinematic-and-install-problems/


----------



## Triprift (Feb 10, 2010)

Your not far behind were i am atm AD ive been playing in short bursts.


----------



## TVman (Feb 10, 2010)

the GFX are balls (you think they have some decency do slap on some 1024p textures but "noo" sayd the man in 2Kmarin"you WILL have the same experients as console players!!!")


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 10, 2010)

TVman said:


> the GFX are balls (you think they have some decency do slap on some 1024p textures but "noo" sayd the man in 2Kmarin"you WILL have the same experients as console players!!!")



They basically took the same graphics engine from the first Bioshock and tweaked in a bit. It's pretty much the same graphically as the first game. It still looks great overall though.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 10, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> They basically took the same graphics engine from the first Bioshock and tweaked in a bit. It's pretty much the same graphically as the first game. It still looks great overall though.



Yeah and for me its been the detail in the sounds and the way the environment behaves/sounds in relationship to the character.

For instance the way the water sounds as it falls on your metal suit or how water blurs your vision the splashing of the water as you step in it or the thumping of your character as he walks. This all immerses me into the game more so then I would have ever thought. Reverb is always nice gives a whole new depth to the game as well. I always just adored Bioshock for its Reverb.

EDIT:

Good shit, I finally fixed my settings issues. I just edited default options.ini and specified my display and now every time I launch its right! Now to figured my audio and keybinding and I'll be good to go.


----------



## ZenEffect (Feb 11, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> cheers for that



there is more than 1 ending


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 11, 2010)

Just beat the game, probably the best Single Player Campaign I have EVER played.  Great music, great gameplay.  The last HD cinematic was amazing quality.  I will have to replay when I get the chance.  9 hours total to beat it.


----------



## rage (Feb 11, 2010)

i just played it a little bit. so far so good. looks a bit better than before. may also be that with the first bioshock i was stuck with dx 9 hardware 
love the dual wielding of weapons and plasmids.

the 3D option, i guess its only available for nvidia cards? couldn't find much info on it.
i watched avatar in 3D last month and the thought of gaming this way would be realy cool.
now it seems to be there and i can't use it


----------



## ZenEffect (Feb 11, 2010)

rage said:


> i just played it a little bit. so far so good. looks a bit better than before. may also be that with the first bioshock i was stuck with dx 9 hardware
> love the dual wielding of weapons and plasmids.
> 
> the 3D option, i guess its only available for nvidia cards? couldn't find much info on it.
> ...



what video card are you using?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm half way though the last level I'm playing on hard 7 hours of game play so far taking my time , when I've finished it I'll play it over again as evil even know does matter I could just load from the last little sister and kill her just like the 1st game doesn't matter if your good or bad the last little sister the endings bassed on


----------



## ZenEffect (Feb 11, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> I'm half way though the last level I'm playing on hard 7 hours of game play so far taking my time , when I've finished it I'll play it over again as evil even know does matter I could just load from the last little sister and kill her just like the 1st game doesn't matter if your good or bad the last little sister the endings bassed on



thats not true.  remember your flashback sequence in persephone.  the ending of the game is more dependant on your actions than harvesting or rescuing the last little sister.  there are more endings than just good or bad.

trust me on this... im in the credits


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 11, 2010)

ZenEffect said:


> thats not true.  remember your flashback sequence in persephone.  the ending of the game is more dependant on your actions than harvesting or rescuing the last little sister.  there are more endings than just good or bad.
> 
> trust me on this... im in the credits



Wait I'm confused. Right now I've been rescuing them. Does that mean I'll see the good ending? But If I rescue all but the last I'll get the bad? What are choices do you have that could alter the ending?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 11, 2010)

ZenEffect said:


> thats not true.  remember your flashback sequence in persephone.  the ending of the game is more dependant on your actions than harvesting or rescuing the last little sister.  there are more endings than just good or bad.
> 
> trust me on this... im in the credits



yer that was right i forgot its been awhille lol theres 3 ending good, evil and a mix thanks for the momory jog  any way i love both games number 2 i like more for the game play, i liked the story more in number 1 and the begining was sweat in the 1st game.   

Edit the missing sound are caused by a bug more info on my last post here
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=114892


----------



## rage (Feb 11, 2010)

ZenEffect said:


> what video card are you using?



2 HD4890 1GB vapour-x in crossfire


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2010)

just installed bioshock 2 and its pretty good. its just like the first one but you are a big daddy


----------



## Triprift (Feb 11, 2010)

Just making my way through the Paupers drop level really enjoying the game so far.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 11, 2010)

is there any way to apply AA in this game?

Ok this game just crashed on me, I swear computers are really annoying all the time, it happened when I was fighting one of those defensive big daddies.


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 12, 2010)

I finally found the game yesterday.  I was pissed off it doesn't have 360 controller support.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 12, 2010)

I've played it and beat it two times already...... one with saving all the girls and killing all bad characters and one with killing everything!!! 



> Come on, whos played it already? It looks amazing! Ive got it waiting for me at home.......but Im at work all day
> 
> I will pop back l8r and let you all know what I think of it (hopefully its as good as the first)



Great game...... I love the story line I love it even more than the first one. I think the game play was very nice...... the add of harder and stronger villains was great! There was a lack of bosses in the game that you had to defeat.....instead of any bosses most of the time it was usually just a horde of splicers and big daddies. You will have a chance to play as a little sister also you will have a chance to team up with a big sister. There are four alter net ending which two of which I have seen in real game play..... and the other two I have seen on you tube. Also appears now that there might not be another sequel considering Rapture is now laying at a bottom of an abyss at the end! But that doesn't mean that they won't go back in time like they went forward in time with this one. 

The on line play has a little bit of merit! But the online play is definitely not the strong suite of the game. Although it does give a healthy dose of competition! There are several different levels and characters you can achieve in online play. Even becoming a big daddy.

One sour note I did notice..... that when using the ATI 9.12 Hotfix drivers and while in the Gene bank switching genes you can get some flickering. Not absolutely horrible but it is still noticeable!

Overall it's too early to tell if it will be the 2010 game of the year. But It will definitely be a contender IMO!  It does take longer to get through the game than the first one. Toke me about 7 hours the first time. Mainly because I was looking around and enjoying it. the second time a little shorter. Hope this helps!!!



> is there any way to apply AA in this game?
> 
> Ok this game just crashed on me, I swear computers are really annoying all the time, it happened when I was fighting one of those defensive big daddies.



In the game it's self .... no there is no way to set up for AA..... but if you go into ATI CCC or Nvidia control panel you can set it there..... so it doesn't depend on the application while playing. So basically you will have to set up a profile for AA and AF in you Grphx card control panel.


----------



## ZenEffect (Feb 12, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> yer that was right i forgot its been awhille lol theres 3 ending good, evil and a mix thanks for the momory jog  any way i love both games number 2 i like more for the game play, i liked the story more in number 1 and the begining was sweat in the 1st game.
> 
> Edit the missing sound are caused by a bug more info on my last post here
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=114892



there are more than 3 endings in bioshock 2


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 12, 2010)

HossHuge said:


> I finally found the game yesterday.  I was pissed off it doesn't have 360 controller support.



Yeah same here, you'd think a games for windows would support it outta the box, but noooo microsoft suk! even crysis works straight away and the control scheme works perfect for it, maybe a patch will fix the issue!


----------



## Triprift (Feb 12, 2010)

I havnt even played it today  better get to it.


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 12, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Yeah same here, you'd think a games for windows would support it outta the box, but noooo microsoft suk! even crysis works straight away and the control scheme works perfect for it, maybe a patch will fix the issue!




It worked for the first one.  So why not this one?  Keyboard and mouse is good for a monitor/desk but I want to play on my projector.  Keyboard and mouse is awkward sitting on a couch.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 12, 2010)

Im up to Fontaine futuristics is there much to go ppl?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 12, 2010)

ZenEffect said:


> trust me on this... im in the credits



Would you kindly tell me why?


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 12, 2010)

Just passed Fontaine futuristics several hours back!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 12, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> is there any way to apply AA in this game?
> 
> Ok this game just crashed on me, I swear computers are really annoying all the time, it happened when I was fighting one of those defensive big daddies.



I'm sure you can try to Force AA through CC.

And yeah the game crashed on me as well during a very hectic Big Sister fight, right when she was about to die. Had to do it all over. Be sure to save often.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 12, 2010)

i just finished the game on hard with no VC took about 16 hours taking my time searching every were, and im sick off people crying about no gamepad support thats what half the posts on 2K are about its a PC game if you want to use a gamepad buy it on console people should read the back off the box before buying it the games got 3 ending and a two way choice at the end so 6 ending all together, and there is no AA its an old engine same one used in the 1st bioshock, and sick of noob saying it to hard lol i wish it was harder



Triprift said:


> Im up to Fontaine futuristics is there much to go ppl?



your 2 levels away from the end of the game


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 12, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> im sick off people crying about no gamepad support thats what half the posts on 2K are about its a PC game if you want to use a gamepad buy it on console people should read the back off the box before buying it the games



It makes me laugh when people get angry about something that doesn't affect them at all.  It's just me saying "Wow I'm angry at the fare increase on the London underground!"

And as far as reading the back of the box goes, I have HAWX, L4d, TF2, Far Cry 2 and Brothers in Arms Hell's Highway downstairs all with 360 controller support and not a thing written about it on the box.

Happy Chinese New Year!!....


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 12, 2010)

it piss's me off because people winge about it on 2K forums some people even returned the game because of it buy a dam console or f**k off and it is on the back of the box all (games for windows) have the info on the box even a logo


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a question, those who are having crashing issues, are you buying the disc of BS2 or getting it via steam?


----------



## lemode (Feb 12, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I have a question, those who are having crashing issues, are you buying the disc of BS2 or getting it via steam?



i got mine via steam...

i saw something about right  clicking and playing in it in dx9 to fix crashing....but i have no idea where or how to do this with the steam version!


----------



## D007 (Feb 13, 2010)

So far it's fun.
But lacking in definition from what I'd hoped.
Once again no AA..
Freakin unreal engines.
Idc what they say, I can see the edges.
When the game first starts I was displeased at the centerpiece in the area you start in.
You can clearly see how they cut corners and didn't make it a circle..
just kind of a circle.
Laziness pisses me off.. XD

Still looks good though and is definitely fun. 
Tried forcing AA in every way I could.
No luck.
Not enhancer, not nvidia control panel..


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2010)

lemode said:


> i got mine via steam...
> 
> i saw something about right  clicking and playing in it in dx9 to fix crashing....but i have no idea where or how to do this with the steam version!



common problem with steam games actually... eventually they tend to get patched so that you can choose by right clicking the game in steam, or it asks when you launch it... but other times you just get screwed.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 13, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> your 2 levels away from the end of the game



Excellent  even though the game seems to have got a fair bit tougher.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 13, 2010)

lemode said:


> i got mine via steam...
> 
> i saw something about right  clicking and playing in it in dx9 to fix crashing....but i have no idea where or how to do this with the steam version!



Go to the Games Section Windows has. You Should see it (your Bioshock 2 game), right click it and choose Play- DX9.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Go to the Games Section Windows has. You Should see it (your Bioshock 2 game), right click it and choose Play- DX9.



i dont think he can do that, if he has it via steam


----------



## lemode (Feb 13, 2010)

Just hit level 37.5 in multiplayer.

The dmg attachment I got @ 37 for the nail gun made it better than the machine gun 10 fold (to me at least). I love it! I thought the nail gun was ridiculous before but not anymore it’s totally viable in PvP now and excellent for taking down big daddies.

The game has stayed the same for the most part though. I like the velocity attachment for the nade launcher (no brainer there) and the sniper scope for the elephant gun have been the only other really noteworthy upgrades that I really like to use. With 3 levels left I am curious to see what I get. This is really a simple game and I think it could have been done a lot better. But it’s all good by the time it’s fixed I will be onto Bad Co 2.



AphexDreamer said:


> Go to the Games Section Windows has. You Should see it (your Bioshock 2 game), right click it and choose Play- DX9.



Yeah looked there before I posted there isn’t an option


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i dont think he can do that, if he has it via steam



some steam games do it automatically(Dirt2 IIRC does), while most others can be dragged there from programs/steam/blah blah blah.


----------



## ZenEffect (Feb 13, 2010)

steam lacks the play dx9 feature in the games explorer w/ bio2.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 13, 2010)

Been playing for about 5 hours today and not one crash. I haven't had any issues with STEAM. Really fun game so far


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 13, 2010)

lemode said:


> Just hit level 37.5 in multiplayer.
> 
> The dmg attachment I got @ 37 for the nail gun made it better than the machine gun 10 fold (to me at least). I love it! I thought the nail gun was ridiculous before but not anymore it’s totally viable in PvP now and excellent for taking down big daddies.
> 
> ...



I played multiplayer a little.  I was not too enthralled in it.  The single player I am going to play again though, one of the BEST SP experiences.


----------



## ZenEffect (Feb 13, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Would you kindly tell me why?



ensured and tested games for windows and games for windows live technical certification requirements and hardware compatibility.  im not really allowed to say what any of that entails but i can say that older ati and nvidia drivers work fine.  9.11 @ 195.62 in DX10


----------



## Triprift (Feb 13, 2010)

Ive come to the conclusion that ill just harvest the little sisters as taking on a all them splicers every time the sisters trying to get Adam is a pain in the arse.


----------



## etrigan420 (Feb 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I have a question, those who are having crashing issues, are you buying the disc of BS2 or getting it via steam?




I bought the disc (well, technically, *my wife* bought the disc...but whatever ) and am having some pretty persistant crashing issues in DX-10 mode.

First crash was video driver issue, so I updated those (against my better judgement), now I get "bioshock2.exe" crashes every so often.  Usually when I save (cruel irony that...).

I tried it in DX-9 mode, and while there's no crashes, I get corrupted video after awhile.

Temps are fine, backed off the overclocks, still no love.

Ahh well, it's still a fun game.

Here's hoping for a patch soon!


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 13, 2010)

I just finished the game, and all I can say it was a great ride, awesome game. Tried multiplayer for a bit, seems fun but having lag stutter issues.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 13, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Ive come to the conclusion that ill just harvest the little sisters as taking on a all them splicers every time the sisters trying to get Adam is a pain in the arse.



Have to agree with you there


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 13, 2010)

reason I asked the version (CD vs. STEAM) was I thought it was possibly the type of game causing the crashes, but it seems everyone with issues is running ATI, except lemode, not too sure which of his spec'd rigs he is running on.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 13, 2010)

I've had one crash so far, and one glitch popped up when I was using a gene bank!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 13, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I've had one crash so far, and one glitch popped up when I was using a gene bank!



again ATI. I bet the new driver makes this go away, hopefully!


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> again ATI. I bet the new driver makes this go away, hopefully!



Im using the 10.1 hotfix drivers, they work perfectly too, I think it was my overclock so I put it back to normal, played for 4 hours straight and nothing, awesome game!

PS. Anyone having lag stutters issues in multiplayer?


----------



## lemode (Feb 13, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Im using the 10.1 hotfix drivers, they work perfectly too, I think it was my overclock so I put it back to normal, played for 4 hours straight and nothing, awesome game!
> 
> PS. Anyone having lag stutters issues in multiplayer?



ever since that patch yesterday, it seems that EVERYONE can host no matter what kind of connection they have. my auto fire weapons didn't work half the night last night and i couldn't charge and hold my plasmids.

i am sure its going to suck all weekend till they make another update.


----------



## D007 (Feb 13, 2010)

The way to make this game run in dx9 is this.
for DVD owners.. go to the desktop shortcut.
right click it.
select properties.
in the "target" line.
at the very end, add a space, then add -dx9
like this:
"C:\Program Files\2K Games\BioShock 2\SP\Builds\Binaries\Bioshock2Launcher.exe" -dx9
Hit apply.

steam games. open your steam games section.
right click the game in your list you want to add the dx9 extension to.
go to properties.
select "set launch options"
add    -dx9 in there.
If you had other stuff already in there.. add a space.. then  -dx9


----------



## lemode (Feb 13, 2010)

Hit 40 a few hours ago in mplayer

Max in 5 days...and the game really doesn’t even change that dramatically.

BC2 > MW2 > Bioshock 2 mplayer.

While entertaining BS2 mplayer really left me saying “Um okay?”

Onto SP now.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 13, 2010)

Just beat the game, good ending. I rescued all the lil sisters and it wasn't bad protecting them while they got me adam either (IMO). Was fun and I really hope they make a third one some how to finzilze it for good. Likely they will considering "Rapture was just the beginning" line.

Ending was pretty meaningfully, I liked it. Is it me or is every games story line these days have to do with 2012 in some way or another. Bioshock 2's ending talking about Big Change, Assassins Creed 2 talks about the Apocalypse as does Darksiders.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 13, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Just beat the game, good ending. I rescued all the lil sisters and it wasn't bad protecting them while they got me adam either (IMO). Was fun and I really hope they make a third one some how to finzilze it for good. Likely they will considering "Rapture was just the beginning" line.
> 
> Ending was pretty meaningfully, I liked it. Is it me or is every games story line these days have to do with 2012 in some way or another. Bioshock 2's ending talking about Big Change, Assassins Creed 2 talks about the Apocalypse as does Darksiders.



You have a good point, and yes I loved the game, to me it was really fun and enjoyable and the story was interesting, I luved fighting the big sisters


----------



## Triprift (Feb 13, 2010)

Dunno i havnt finished didnt even play it at all yesterday.   And yeah the big sisters were full on lol.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 14, 2010)

hopeu enjoy it, i sure as hell did more than the first one!


----------



## johnspack (Feb 14, 2010)

Any point in me downloading the demo for my 9800gtx?  Can I run it at max settings?  Or should I wait until I get a replacement gtx260.....


----------



## ZenEffect (Feb 14, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Any point in me downloading the demo for my 9800gtx?  Can I run it at max settings?  Or should I wait until I get a replacement gtx260.....



you can run it maxed.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 14, 2010)

Bioshock 2 is not that demanding at all, the graphics look exactly the same as the first!


----------



## Triprift (Feb 14, 2010)

Finally about to start Persephone.


----------



## Exeodus (Feb 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i dont think he can do that, if he has it via steam



Just right click on the game icon in the steam menu and select create desktop icon.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2010)

Exeodus said:


> Just right click on the game icon in the steam menu and select create desktop icon.



right clicking on that shortcut file wont give him any DX9/10 options, even if he adds it to game explorer


----------



## Exeodus (Feb 14, 2010)

But can't you just add "-DX9" to the end of the program target?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2010)

Exeodus said:


> But can't you just add "-DX9" to the end of the program target?



you can do that without making a shortcut in steam.








That said, doesnt mean it will work... wont know til someone tests it


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 14, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> reason I asked the version (CD vs. STEAM) was I thought it was possibly the type of game causing the crashes, but it seems everyone with issues is running ATI, except lemode, not too sure which of his spec'd rigs he is running on.



I'm having some issues as well, and I run an ATI system.  It hasn't crashed on me but these are the things that are happening.

1. Some artifacting
2. I have the mouse movement set to 1.  After I load the game it's fine (smooth) but then when I save it or it auto-saves it becomes all jerky.
3. I've changed some of the default buttons on the keyboard and again after a save or auto-save they will stop working sometimes.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Feb 14, 2010)

Awesome game!

Is it just me or is the story line ridiculously over-complicated?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 14, 2010)

oli_ramsay said:


> Awesome game!
> 
> Is it just me or is the story line ridiculously over-complicated?



I don't think its complicated just weird.


----------



## d3fct (Feb 14, 2010)

was fun, to bad you couldnt fight as a big sister. them ladies can can laydown a beatin.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2010)

Did you guys know this is running off the Unreal 2 engine? Thats not a typo. *The Unreal Two engine*. Chalk another one up to consolitus. Low polygon count and crappy textures FTL.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Feb 14, 2010)

Still looks nice IMO.  And it's the unreal engine 2.5.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 14, 2010)

Unreal 3 is available...  why not use that?  The reason is that they wanted to be lazy and reuse content from the first game.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 15, 2010)

That Persephone one was giving me the shits. Am continually taking on them big tanks dudes and daddies. Wanted to punch the screen in the end bah.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 15, 2010)

Triprift said:


> That Persephone one was giving me the shits. Am continually taking on them big tanks dudes and daddies. Wanted to punch the screen in the end bah.



hahahaha


----------



## Triprift (Feb 15, 2010)

Im not kidding the one that shit me is when im releasing daughter and looking for a button to press i look around all over the shop for only to find it was to my right. Could of had her out in a second bahhhhhhhh.


----------



## lemode (Feb 15, 2010)

I went through the SP again today and rescued every lil sister after gathering more Adam and protecting them. got lots of achievements this time through and since I knew what to expect this time around, I was able to get the Big Brass Balls achievement (not using vita chambers). Not that I really care about getting achievements because that name makes me laugh and I never did it on the first Bioshock.

Never did the fully upgraded weapon achievement either in the first. But I made that my challenge this game. Between both games I have all achievements between the 2 haha.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 15, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Im not kidding the one that shit me is when im releasing daughter and looking for a button to press i look around all over the shop for only to find it was to my right. Could of had her out in a second bahhhhhhhh.



Lmao quite funny!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2010)

OK finally beat bioshock 2 today and it was a good game all around!


----------



## D007 (Feb 15, 2010)

Mussels said:


> you can do that without making a shortcut in steam.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100214/Capture498.jpg
> 
> ...



I already said this like days ago..lol..
in the desktop shortcut for dvd users.
in steam options for steam users..

slackers.. learn to read... 

yea unreal 2.5 was a lame ass thing to do to the gaming community when unreal 3 was available.
they knew they had a selling title and they milked it while spending as little as possible.
Typical greedy tactic.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 16, 2010)

The graphics were pretty much the same as the first wich was fine by me why change them when they were fine to start of with.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2010)

Triprift said:


> The graphics were pretty much the same as the first wich was fine by me why change them when they were fine to start of with.



widescreen FOV issues?


----------



## Triprift (Feb 16, 2010)

I was talking about the way the game looks overall not that.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2010)

Triprift said:


> I was talking about the way the game looks overall not that.



i'll find out how good/bad it is, installing it now... lady friend left, so i got the rest of the day for BS2


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 16, 2010)

well heres my screenshot of the game@1680x1050 maxed.
i'll put it in a spoiler just in case i might ruin it for some people.


Spoiler


----------



## Triprift (Feb 16, 2010)

Hopefully ill finish it today still on the damn Persephone level.


----------



## Phxprovost (Feb 16, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Hopefully ill finish it today still on the damn Persephone level.



really? i found it to be the easiest level...though maybe its because all of my weapons and plasmids were fully upgraded by then


----------



## Triprift (Feb 16, 2010)

I obviously dont have super skills at Bioshock 2 that you have then.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 16, 2010)

lol I found game easy and really enjoyable, playing throught it again on hard mode!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 16, 2010)

i played though it on hard only really died on the last few levels now im wait for a patch to come out to fix the sounds, and hope some one makes a mod like the 1st game to make it harder.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> i played though it on hard only really died on the last few levels now im wait for a patch to come out to fix the sounds, and hope some one makes a mod like the 1st game to make it harder.



speaking of sound, is it just me or does this game only support 2.0 sound?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 16, 2010)

i was using my G35 head set i change the sound from 2ch to 7.1 and sounded like it worked


----------



## Triprift (Feb 16, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> lol I found game easy and really enjoyable, playing throught it again on hard mode!



Im old thats my excuse or just dont have the skills.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 16, 2010)

Only gripe is its in Unreal 2.5 (Sorry, but in my perspective, aside from the water eye candy, graphics really is outdated) .. Textures are low res and character models are weak.. other than that, its an ok straightforward game..


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Only gripe is its in Unreal 2.5 (Sorry, but in my perspective, aside from the water eye candy, graphics really is outdated) .. Textures are low res and character models are weak.. other than that, its an ok straightforward game..



for DX10, it does look rather bland


----------



## D007 (Feb 16, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Only gripe is its in Unreal 2.5 (Sorry, but in my perspective, aside from the water eye candy, graphics really is outdated) .. Textures are low res and character models are weak.. other than that, its an ok straightforward game..



Agreed..



Mussels said:


> for DX10, it does look rather bland



Doubly agreed.

It could of looked sooooo much better.
Still ok though.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 16, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did you guys know this is running off the Unreal 2 engine? Thats not a typo. *The Unreal Two engine*. Chalk another one up to consolitus. Low polygon count and crappy textures FTL.



Pssh,  funny as it's the only game i like that uses Unreal 2 engine.  And it's not always about graphics.

This games wiered'n'strange with a good story\gameplay without that it be the typical unreal engine which to be honest they are all pretty sucky.


----------



## D007 (Feb 16, 2010)

Actually it's the unreal 2.5 engine.
It does have a few crummy looking things that are very obvious.
pink trees, circular things that are clearly polygonal.
but those are more of a developers choice than a engine limitation when I think about it.
It's very easy to make a perfect sphere in 3d.
It is not hard to render one with current graphics at all.
Idk why they took the lazy route and left some things like they did.

The textures are .. well.. weak.. yes they are.. just admit it.. very weak..

All in all the game still looks plenty nice with great lighting effects.
The lighting and shading effects are gorgeous.
They make up for the lack of AA and the polygons.
The story as well more than makes up for it, so far.

Still a lazy choice to go with the old engine though.

EDIT, Correction: vengeance 2 engine for both bioshock 1 and 2.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 16, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Pssh,  funny as it's the only game i like that uses Unreal 2 engine.  And it's not always about graphics.
> 
> This games wiered'n'strange with a good story\gameplay without that it be the typical unreal engine which to be honest they are all pretty sucky.





D007 said:


> Actually it's the unreal 2.5 engine.
> It does have a few crummy looking things that are very obvious.
> pink trees, circular things that are clearly polygonal.
> but those are more of a developers choice than a engine limitation when I think about it.
> ...



Well the first Bioshock ran off the Unreal 3.0 engine so this is a pretty big downgrade IMO.


----------



## D007 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh that just makes it ultramagelame then.
I totally spaced the original had the 3 engine.

Thats just all kinds of weak to sell me a newer version of a game, with an older engine, for the same money.
When the new engine was available.
kind of a slap in the face.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 16, 2010)

D007 said:


> Oh that just makes it ultramagelame then.
> I totally spaced the original had the 3 engine.
> 
> Thats just all kinds of weak to sell me a newer version of a game, with an older engine, for the same money.
> ...



Yup. AND the first one was DX10 also.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 16, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yup. AND the first one was DX10 also.



BS2 is DX10 too it says right on the back of the box.  Not as if it makes any real difference anyways.

BS1
Unreal Engine 2.5[citation needed] with some Unreal Engine 3 features; Havok Physics

BS2
Unreal Engine 2.5 with some features from UE 3; Havok Physics[2]


I always though both BS1 and BS2 were made with the same game engine.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BioShock
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BioShock_2


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 16, 2010)

AsRock said:


> BS2 is DX10 too it says right on the back of the box.  Not as if it makes any real difference anyways.
> 
> BS1
> Unreal Engine 2.5[citation needed] with some Unreal Engine 3 features; Havok Physics
> ...





I stand corrected. 

Just to let you know its called the Vengeance 2 engine.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vengeance_engine

I'm my defense there were a lot of article's at the time that stated it was the Unreal 3 engine.

http://www.joystiq.com/2007/08/29/bioshocks-helping-hand-to-unreal-engine-3s-image/


----------



## D007 (Feb 17, 2010)

Funny, vengeance 2 says HDR.. 
Do u see HDR?
I don't think I see any HDR.

and wth?
I'm totally confused now..lol
bioshock 1 still had dx10..
So how was it the same engine?
something isn't sitting right with me here.
doesn't make sense.

your right though.
There are all kinds of bad articles even now. 
google it. ^^
people everywhere think it's the unreal engine. 2.0, 2.5, 3.0..lol
are they related to vengeance maybe?


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 17, 2010)

I didnt know it was using the old unreal engine 2.5 or something, I thought it was using the latest unreal engine, thats until i realized the low quality textures, but the thing is the graphics dont bother me, too me they look quiet good because of the artwork and atmoshere they put into the world of rapture, its dark and gritty sometimes as well as colorful too, i like it alot, I mean better graphics would be a good thing but I would prefer than to put some DAMN AA in the game engine but I heard those engines dont get along with AA, oh well, great game anyways.


----------



## D007 (Feb 17, 2010)

Patch time lol..
It fixed my lag issues. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=115454

Still got the key binding issue though.
But I can work around it so no biggie.
Oh the joys of porting..

Also when you start the game it says "UNREAL" so it has to be related..
Or we're missing something..lol


----------



## AsRock (Feb 17, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I didnt know it was using the old unreal engine 2.5 or something, I thought it was using the latest unreal engine, thats until i realized the low quality textures, *but the thing is the graphics dont bother me, too me they look quiet good because of the artwork and atmoshere they put into the world of rapture, its dark and gritty sometimes as well as colorful too,* i like it alot, I mean better graphics would be a good thing but I would prefer than to put some DAMN AA in the game engine but I heard those engines dont get along with AA, oh well, great game anyways.



Same here and i think it could be were AvP has gone wrong by not doing the same as i think dark area's should not have all the details as if they were in plain sight.



D007 said:


> Patch time lol..
> It fixed my lag issues.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=115454
> ...



Just modified 2.0 and named it 2.5 is all just like VBS1 were they made OFP1 out of it and just tweaked the engine.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 17, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Same here and i think it could be were AvP has gone wrong by not doing the same as i think dark area's should not have all the details as if they were in plain sight.
> 
> 
> 
> Just modified 2.0 and named it 2.5 is all just like VBS1 were they made OFP1 out of it and just tweaked the engine.



Exactly. Its like the recent CoD games. Most people do not know that its a highly modified Doom 3 engine.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 17, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Exactly. Its like the recent CoD games. Most people do not know that its a highly modified Doom 3 engine.


Early IW CoD titles used Id Tech 3, aka Quake 3 engine, the only engine they licensed from id.. the recent one (CoD4) uses a proprietary one, but you can still see traces of id tech commands in the console, possibly uses id tech 3 as its base architecture to start off.

In anycase, anyone here already knows the FoV trick in the .ini for widescreen?


----------



## D007 (Feb 17, 2010)

No but I definitely see an FOV setting in the config file.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 17, 2010)

D007 said:


> No but I definitely see an FOV setting in the config file.



Go to windows run and type %AppData%
go to BioShock2 folder
Open User.ini
Find Tilde in the text file make it:

Tilde=SetFOV xx

Pressing '~' will set the Fov

You can substitute xx to whatever numerical value, the higher the value the greater the fov. 75 is the default i think. I believe this is equivalent to the number of degrees you will be able to see, (say you put 90, you gets to have 90 degree total view)



Here is the default






Here is SetFOV 90





Kinda gives you an edge in seeing enemies


----------



## D007 (Feb 17, 2010)

Dude you rock!.. sweet.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 18, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Early IW CoD titles used Id Tech 3, aka Quake 3 engine, the only engine they licensed from id.. the recent one (CoD4) uses a proprietary one, but you can still see traces of id tech commands in the console, possibly uses id tech 3 as its base architecture to start off.
> 
> In anycase, anyone here already knows the FoV trick in the .ini for widescreen?



Which would make it a highly modified iD engine and not proprietary to IW. Want more proof? Read the fine print on the back of the box.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 18, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Early IW CoD titles used Id Tech 3, aka Quake 3 engine, the only engine they licensed from id.. the recent one (CoD4) uses a proprietary one, but you can still see traces of id tech commands in the console, possibly uses id tech 3 as its base architecture to start off.
> 
> In anycase, anyone here already knows the FoV trick in the .ini for widescreen?



I knew there was one but by time i got the 1st one the fix was out.  And for BS2 it's still wrapped up till i finish other games i am playing .


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Go to windows run and type %AppData%
> go to BioShock2 folder
> Open User.ini
> Find Tilde in the text file make it:
> ...




wish i'd seen that BEFORE i finished the game


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> wish i'd seen that BEFORE i finished the game



You finished the game already mussles, didnt you like start 1 day ago lmao


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> You finished the game already mussles, didnt you like start 1 day ago lmao



i finished it in one sitting. one meal break, one phone call... otherwise, one big gaming session


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i finished it in one sitting. one meal break, one phone call... otherwise, one big gaming session



And how many hemorrhoids?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2010)

HossHuge said:


> And how many hemorrhoids?



zero. i have a nice chair.


----------



## D007 (Feb 18, 2010)

Lol. I keep getting distracted..
I gotta be close by now, after my 8 hour binge lol.
I play on my couch via 50" HD 1080p TV.. 
Ahh, love the little things.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> wish i'd seen that BEFORE i finished the game


I havent tested it yet if its working in multiplayer though 



TheMailMan78 said:


> Which would make it a highly modified iD engine and not proprietary to IW. Want more proof? Read the fine print on the back of the box.


You are correct. Was pointing out to your previous post which said Doom3 engine which is IdTech 4


----------



## Triprift (Feb 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i finished it in one sitting. one meal break, one phone call... otherwise, one big gaming session



Dammit i still havnt finished yet even though i was out of town yesterday and a fair bit of today.


----------



## D007 (Feb 18, 2010)

Is it possible to suck worse after increasing your FOV?
if it is, I think I just did it..
So yea, got that going for me.. XD

I'm just assuming it's working lol..
Works in MP, should work in SP.
Famous last word.. "Should"


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 18, 2010)

hey any of you guys suffering from crashes? is there a patch released yet?


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 18, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> hey any of you guys suffering from crashes? is there a patch released yet?



Went through the whole game without a crash.  Are you overlocking anything?

Truely a great sequel!!  Can't wait for the movie now.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 18, 2010)

HossHuge said:


> Went through the whole game without a crash.  Are you overlocking anything?
> 
> Truely a great sequel!!  Can't wait for the movie now.



nope completally stock, i have 9.9 drivers tho updated to 10.1 and had huge problems said that i had no drivers installed. Eventually got 9.9 to install again and dnt dare risk trying 10.1 again in case it cocks up again. (i tried at least 5 times). I may try 10.2 tho?


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 19, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> nope completally stock, i have 9.9 drivers tho updated to 10.1 and had huge problems said that i had no drivers installed. Eventually got 9.9 to install again and dnt dare risk trying 10.1 again in case it cocks up again. (i tried at least 5 times). I may try 10.2 tho?



I'm running 10.1 drivers but I just did a fresh install of my O/S. 

Have you changed any of the game settings (mouse/keyboard config, vsync)?  I did at the beginning of the game and I was having screwy things happen so I put everything to default and it was fine again.  Not sure if that would cause a crash though.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i finished it in one sitting. one meal break, one phone call... otherwise, one big gaming session



Damn, I couldnt do that, well not anymore, I need my breaks and sunlight every now and then but it does bring back fun memories having a 8hr gaming session!


----------



## js01 (Feb 19, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Go to windows run and type %AppData%
> go to BioShock2 folder
> Open User.ini
> Find Tilde in the text file make it:
> ...


You should actually use W=MoveForward | SetFov 85.2812718522 that's the correct FOV for 16:10 I used the WSGF fov calc for that. But when you zoom the fov is reset so setting it to W means it will go back when you walk.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 19, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> nope completally stock, i have 9.9 drivers tho updated to 10.1 and had huge problems said that i had no drivers installed. Eventually got 9.9 to install again and dnt dare risk trying 10.1 again in case it cocks up again. (i tried at least 5 times). I may try 10.2 tho?



nope all settings at default standards, it already choce max settings, ill try 10.2 drivers see if i have any problems


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 19, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> nope all settings at default standards, it already choce max settings, ill try 10.2 drivers see if i have any problems



Have you installed the patch that I just found out was out?

Did anyone else no about this?  That's a quick patch...
I hope it the helps the online lag I'm getting.

Edit: Game patch details


> Download Details
> Today we released a patch for BioShock 2 on the PC for issues that we uncovered
> between the title’s production and launch. Unfortunately, this patch is causing
> errors in the Multiplayer portion of the game where holding down the mouse
> ...


----------



## D007 (Feb 19, 2010)

If your crashing I would recommend going to older drivers.
Nvidia has a habbit of making new drivers that get worse as time goes on.
I expect ATi is the same.

I personally use the 182.50 drivers for my 8800gtx. and those are what?
At least a year old.
But no driver I have used is more stable.
If I use new drivers, I crash in almost every game I play.

I posted a topic about the patch when it came out, but I think it got buried.

Here it is:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=115454

There is something wrong with this game.
It just shouldn't have the lag spikes it has..
This is horribly optimized or something.

This game runs like shit in single player and multiplayer.
I won't be buying Bioshock 3 if it's made.
2k games just made my shit list.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 20, 2010)

Hopefully ill finish this game today been busy last couple of days but today fingers crossed.


----------



## D007 (Feb 20, 2010)

I am extremely unhappy with the performance of this game.
I even emailed 2k games directly about it.

This game is running like absolute shit for me.
the second any splicers or anything attack me, it's lag city.
It's something with the AI and the cpu I think.

but it's really lost most of it's enjoyment due to the massive lag im getting.
that and the fact that I'll be almost done with some big battle, then my plasmid sticks and I get beaten to death because i can't use any plasmids..
Not fun.. at all..
I'm aggravated now and I don't pay to be aggravated.

This game is on hold indefinitely at this point.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 20, 2010)

Maybe the 8800 is minimum and you need a 260 minimum to get good frame rates.


----------



## D007 (Feb 20, 2010)

lol.. not quite..

DirectX 9.0c compliant card with 512 MB RAM (NVIDIA 7900GT or better) or DirectX 10 compliant card (NVIDIA 8600 or better)

Your supposed to research "before" you answer questions..lol
The game runs on the same engine bioshock 1 ran on and i ran that max.
much much much better than this.
There is some kind of issue here im missing.
but it's not my gpu.
3 gb ram, aint that either.
e8400 wolfdale at 4 ghz.. not that either..
I am beyond minimum specs by far..

maybe it is something I did..
Maybe the cpu overclock could cause this kind of issue?
or the memory overclock maybe?
Runs all other games just fine like this.. I don't get it..

Maybe I can disable physx in the config or something. 
That might help.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 20, 2010)

I know that im just saying the 8800 is getting abit old in the tooth now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 20, 2010)

Triprift said:


> I know that im just saying the 8800 is getting abit old in the tooth now.



I agree with Trip. Ether that or something is wrong with your rig.


----------



## D007 (Feb 20, 2010)

It's not the 8800.. 
I run mass effect2, left for dead 2, etc etc, absolutely maxed out and some.
I run every game I play maxed out..
and bioshock is not some extremely difficult game to run.

It has to be system related then.. 
I just raised my fsb.. noticed the 750ftw mobo defaulted my fsb to like 1.3 volts.
kind of low for an overclocked cpu.
took it to 1.45v. which is max.. unfortunately.. what ever happened to 1.5v?
Might give me some stability.
if that's not it, I'll try to lower my cpu overclock, then the memory overclock to stock speeds and voltages.
I just don't get it..

If that works I'll let ya know.. Just in case anyone else is having this issue.

EDIT:
Raised the fsb. 
went into the default config file and changed physx medium to physx low.
disabled vsync..
Big difference.
The game keeps re-enabling vsync though after i leave.
Pain in the arse..
Still see some little things, I think I should lower my cpu overclock.
I do not get it.. Mass effect 2 had much more AI's and they all ran so perfect.
With all of that craziness going on it ran perfect.
even with 16x and 16Q @ multisampling.

dangit..
I think not knowing wtf is going on, is worse than dealing with it..


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 20, 2010)

The v-sync thing happens to me too.  It kinda lame.

Have you tried Alt/Tab when you play M/P?  I was getting serious lag issues as well, then I read that if you Alt/Tab right as the game begins it corrects it.  It was 100% better for me.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay i finished that was different for an ending.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm running this on a similar system to you D007,  except my e8400 is a C0 and only at 3.9Ghz,  and my card is a 9800gtx.  Games runs smooth as butter at all max settings.  It should run well on an 8800gs!  So somethings not right there....


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 20, 2010)

HossHuge said:


> Have you installed the patch that I just found out was out?
> 
> Did anyone else no about this?  That's a quick patch...
> I hope it the helps the online lag I'm getting.
> ...





D007 said:


> If your crashing I would recommend going to older drivers.
> Nvidia has a habbit of making new drivers that get worse as time goes on.
> I expect ATi is the same.
> 
> ...



hey i just udated to 10.2 drivers and its running beautifully thanks.




D007 said:


> I am extremely unhappy with the performance of this game.
> I even emailed 2k games directly about it.
> 
> This game is running like absolute shit for me.
> ...


i dont understand that, mine aint patched or anything and it never lags, running at a smooth 60 fps, try the patch maybe?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2010)

it seems G80 owners are having trouble, but no one else?


----------



## D007 (Feb 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> it seems G80 owners are having trouble, but no one else?



lol wouldn't be the first time.
Nvidia really screwed up the g80 I think.
Well that's painfully clear actually.
They even admit it, in a not so " we admit it" kind of way.
God knows they won't fully admit it, due to actually being accountable for their screw up.

Always something like this happening in some game down the line.
Some dumb thing, that makes no sense.
I'd try a new driver again, but I already did.
I always try them and for the last 6 months, every new driver made my games crash.
Thanks be to nvidia for looking out for the people willing to support their 600 dollar gpu line..

I'll keep fiddling around, if I find anything, will let ya know.
But the few things I have done did make a difference.
Still though, it's like a standard memory leak.
After time, it get's worse and worse.


----------



## Grnfinger (Feb 21, 2010)

Just started it today, having no problems so far.

Still running 9.12 have yet to make the jump to 10.1 or 10.2


----------



## calavera (Feb 21, 2010)

havent had time to play any further but its a good game for sure!
although I must say it feels like bioshock 1 extended or add-on because the graphics seems the same and they way you play (collecting eve, save/kill little sisters) is the same. the only difference is you're the alpha big daddy and can use weapons and skills at the same time. thats it.

overall awesome game nonetheless


----------



## Triprift (Feb 21, 2010)

I found it easier than the first one dont know why just the first one seemed to drag on and on wich i didnt find with 2.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 22, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Maybe the 8800 is minimum and you need a 260 minimum to get good frame rates.



there isnt a big jump from 8800GTX to a GTX260 it should play the game fine i would look at drivers


----------



## Triprift (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes that would be my next line of attack either that or play a console version.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 22, 2010)

after playing bout a quarter im confused, i (possible spoiler warning) thought big daddys were people who had their heads messed around with against their will shoved in huge suites and forced to protect the little sisters. Now its sounding a little more like they had a choice and obviously the first big dadys were clever(you). I no the character im playing is like the first big dady. Am i correct or completally of the mark? If the game will explain this its self then id rather play it through and find out.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> after playing bout a quarter im confused, i (possible spoiler warning) thought big daddys were people who had their heads messed around with against their will shoved in huge suites and forced to protect the little sisters. Now its sounding a little more like they had a choice and obviously the first big dadys were clever(you). I no the character im playing is like the first big dady. Am i correct or completally of the mark? If the game will explain this its self then id rather play it through and find out.



we have 



Spoiler



tags ya know.




Spoiler



they do explain it, they're brainwashed. yours was overcome, cant remember how but it was mentioned.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 22, 2010)

It was a bit confusing for me.



Spoiler



Seen the Elanor seemingly get killed twice once when she was smothered with a pillow by Sofia. Second late in the game when she is near explosive in big sister suit and it explodes yet at the end there she is damn super women.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2010)

Triprift said:


> It was a bit confusing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



smothered: it was mentioned she was 'dead' only long enough to disconnect your link to her, and then revived. explosion: she teleported out


----------



## Triprift (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you smartarse lol.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 22, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Maybe the 8800 is minimum and you need a 260 minimum to get good frame rates.


imo, an 8800 (GTX, GTS, GT) would be ok with this game..


and wtf, no camel toe from big sister!?


----------



## Grnfinger (Feb 22, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> imo, an 8800 (GTX, GTX, GT) would be ok with this game..
> 
> 
> *and wtf, no camel toe from big sister!? *


----------



## Triprift (Feb 23, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> imo, an 8800 (GTX, GTX, GT) would be ok with this game..
> 
> 
> and wtf, no camel toe from big sister!?



Could of been i wasnt looking.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 23, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Could of been i wasnt looking.


How bout up the little sister's skirt? do you look at it when she goes up the vent?


----------



## D007 (Feb 23, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> How bout up the little sister's skirt? do you look at it when she goes up the vent?



I always try to look away, shes just to dang cute scooting into the vent..
Not in a perverted way..
In a fatherly way, she has nothing to look at anyway..
and even if she did, shame on you if you were looking at it.. lol

I do so lover her commentary though..
Marshmellows daddy!
Dancing!..
lol.. love it..
That voice actor deserves an oscar IMO.


----------



## lemode (Feb 23, 2010)

Introducing the first BioShock 2 DLC: Sinclair Solutions Tester PackFebruary 22, 2010
-
The first of several planned DLC packs for BioShock 2, the Sinclair Solutions Tester Pack, will be coming out this March on Xbox Live and Games for Windows Live for 400 MS Points, and on the PSN Store for $4.99.
This multiplayer focused pack increases the level cap (with new Rank Rewards) to 50, adds two new playable characters, 20 new trials, a third upgrade for every weapon, and five new masks (available after you hit rank 41.)
Check out new screenshots for the Sinclair Solutions Pack, and get a closer look at the two new characters: Louie McGraff and Oscar Calraca.

Source


----------



## Grnfinger (Feb 27, 2010)

will have to check it out


----------



## Triprift (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes you should great game imho superior to the first even if it seemed a tad easier.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 27, 2010)

i just wish you could zoom out, just to look at myself lol


----------



## Triprift (Feb 27, 2010)

You want to look at your big daddy self lol.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 27, 2010)

Triprift said:


> You want to look at your big daddy self lol.



haha yea that'd be mint, it'd be a defiiniate 'oh yeaa' moment


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just got Bioshock 2 on Steam.

It runs fantastic on my rig.(even though the games engine is fairly old)


----------



## Triprift (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah but its storyline that counts and its brilliant.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 27, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Yeah but its storyline that counts and its brilliant.



True.

I played and finished the first Bioshock and loved the story, this of course is no different, its a great series.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 27, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> True.
> 
> I played and finished the first Bioshock and loved the story, this of course is no different, its a great series.



This is clearly the best campaign I have ever played through.  The subtleties in the music and such that I did not notice in the first play through are amazing.  I just sat in a corner listening for 20 minutes till the whole piece was over, watching the fish swim by.  The world is truly beautiful.  The final video ALWAYS gets me.  AMAZING graphics in that video.  Best I have seen.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 27, 2010)

The end sequence was indeed great but since i was bad to the little sisters the ending for character wasnt sweet. =/


----------



## oli_ramsay (Feb 27, 2010)

Anyone remember this bit?



Spoiler


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 27, 2010)

bioshock just blew up my amp!?!?!?!?!? playing along all happy and dandy, yea i had it a little loud with the bass cranked up then suddenly sparks and smoke an my amp died


----------



## Mussels (Feb 27, 2010)

oli_ramsay said:


> Anyone remember this bit?



i most definitely do not recall that.


----------



## Grnfinger (Feb 27, 2010)

just finished it, great story but very short imo..

The end fight was not overly spectacular


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 27, 2010)

oli_ramsay said:


> Anyone remember this bit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't let w1z see that!  He might get angry.  And no I don't remember that part.


----------

